# Bitdefender lässt sich nicht installieren



## Oniris (20. August 2013)

*Bitdefender lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe endlich meinen PC am laufen und habe mal wieder ein Problem.
Hier erstmal mein System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit
i7 4770k mit Alpenföhn Himalaya
Asus Z87 Pro
32GB G.Skill 1600er RAM mit aktiviertem XMP
MSI GTX 770 Twin Freezr 2GB
128GB Samsung SSD 840pro
2x Seagate 2TB HDD Sata 3
Blu Ray Brenner
Lüftersteuerung von Lamptron
580W E9 Be Quiet Netzteil

Ich möchte gerne Bitdefender Total Security installieren, doch mein PC friert bei 1%Scannvorgang 1% Download und 0% Fortschritt komplett ein. Weder Maus noch sonstwas reagiert. Da hilft nur Reset drücken... 
Die Temperaturen sind vollig ok, Grafik bei rund 40°, CPU auch in etwa und das Mainboard um die 30°. Für Lüftung ist im PC gesorgt und die Treiber sind mit besten Wissen und Gewissen installiert.
Im Gerätemanager habe ich auch alles ohne Ausrufezeichen.
Mir stellt sich die Frage, woran es liegen könnte. Es ist bis dato das einzige Programm, bei dem ich diese Probleme besitze. Ein Vorgänger Virenprogramm gibt es nicht, da der Rechner frisch aufgesetzt ist.

Im offiziellen Bitdefender Forum gibt es das Problem auch, nur hat der User da ein anderes Virenprogramm drauf gehabt. Eine Lösung haben sie dort aber auch nicht parat. 
Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen?

LG Oni


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bitdefender lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hier stand unüberlegtes


----------



## pedi (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bitdefender lässt sich nicht installieren*

kannst ja bei rokop die bitdefendersupporterin sabina fragen.


----------



## Oniris (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bitdefender lässt sich nicht installieren*

Danke, hab mich gefragt, wie ich da jemanden finde, der so heißt und tadaaa....gefunden. 
Werde das morgen mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Oniris (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bitdefender lässt sich nicht installieren*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber falls noch jemand sieses Problem mit Bitdefender hat: es liegt an der Asus Suite III. Einfach runterschmeißen und dann kann man Bitdefender installieren.


----------

